# 2010 Rolling Road Day - Feeler Thread



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Coming off the back of the success of the 2009 Rolling Road Day I thought I would start the ball rolling in organising an event for 2010.

The Rolling Road Day at the start of this year was a great event which allowed DW members to combine their love of cars and detailing. Those who took part in the Rolling Road got the chance to see what their cars were running under the bonnet and those who did not got a chance to see demo's, buy products and have a good old chat about whatever they liked.

I was thinking of keeping the layout similar to this years event but any ideas would be greatful.

*Provisional Location and Date*

Location - Star Performance, Kirkaldy
Date - 24/01/10

As before I will have a poll to gather interest and if there is enough interest then I will go ahaed and book everything and get a date finalised.

*Poll Options*

1 - Interested in Car on RR and Detailing Demos
2 - Interested in just Detailing Demos
3 - Interested in just Car on RR
4 - Interested in neither, its a crap idea for a meet lol

So, who's up for it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This years event was brilliant and i will deffo be there organised very well, although i wont be on the RR clutch is slipping a bit, of course its not just a case of the clutch its dual mass fly wheels as well lol the joys. 

I will however be up for the detailing side of it


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I can recommend a rolling road session for any car. Great to find your TRUE HP rating and also how your cars running. Worth it for the £30-£40 it costs. Even if your cars standard its still good to do.

I was at Extreme Performance in Whitburn. QUALITY sound proofed RR room with switched on guys who do anything from 1000bhp Evos to Standard proper minis (like mine) We ahd 20 cars and it was £30 each.

Mine got 43.3bhp last month haha! See me in miniworld magazine soon......


Just my 2p worth anyway...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pretty cold in January like it was last time. Can we have it in May?:lol:Great idea Frazer, I was just thinking about it this week. Might manage to get the Scooby on the rollers this time eh?


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

f i am not offshore then i am in. Be nice to take my car back to star performance since its there old demo car :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

If I'm not on shift I'll come.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

will maybe bring the Lotus for a run. ( if its not raining of course)


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah I would be up for putting the M3 on the RR. Depends on my shifts though.
Ricky


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Count Me in for sure. I wont be putting My car on the rollers though as its only a diesel Mondeo..................:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in, good timing as I'm off to sea from Easter till July.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

If Alan_w closes his eyes I will put the GP on the RR:thumb::thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Numbers are looking good already!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

:lol:


Grinnall v8 said:


> If Alan_w closes his eyes I will put the GP on the RR:thumb::thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

might be able to bring a few along to this,was there before and was not bad,but not enough detailing going on :speechles


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

count me in, enjoyed the last 1:thumb::thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> might be able to bring a few along to this,was there before and was not bad,but not enough detailing going on :speechles


Sometimes its nice to get away from the detailing side of things a bit but I will take your comment on board :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Sometimes its nice to get away from the detailing side of things a bit but I will take your comment on board :thumb:


Totally agree its nice to change things dealing with it everyday its a welcomed change. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Sometimes its nice to get away from the detailing side of things a bit but I will take your comment on board :thumb:


i wasn't the only one talking about it on the day,quite a few seemed not to pleased and was pretty dull watching cars getting hammered all day and that was it :speechles


----------



## T8R (Mar 8, 2009)

this sounds like a good day that i'd be well up for. maybe try and get the caithness lot on a convoy down


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

too early in the year for me, my engine wont be built by then


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> i wasn't the only one talking about it on the day,quite a few seemed not to pleased and was pretty dull watching cars getting hammered all day and that was it :speechles


Any suggestions on what you would like to see in terms of detailing demo's?


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Engine detail:thumb::thumb: and you can use the GP


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grinnall v8 said:


> Engine detail:thumb::thumb: and you can use the GP


Yeh, what's that product you just spay on and leave to dry? I'd like to see that if someone has it.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't make the propsed date as I'm working but if the date chages I'd be up for the RR and detailing.

(haven't voted though as I can't make the proposed date).


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if my project is finished by then, I'll stick her on the RR for a laugh....

The cat is going in for some more surgery, so won't be able to make it....:devil:

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For me personally, the rolling road doesn't really interest me but the detailing certainly would... However, that just means I wouldn't be interested in seeing my car on the rollers or watching others - as an idea for a day, I reckon combining the two can work very well and generate a lot of interest both ways... A good little set of detailing demos may spark interest in folk who come along for the rolling road day who otherwise wouldn't have been bothered about a clean and shiny car for example so it would be good to see both on the day


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd love to go to a combined detailing meet and RR day - great idea!

You can all laugh at the Mini wheezing it's way through all four, yes four, gears! I'll show you all some technology you can only dream of. :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Another quick bump for this!

Need to be sure enough people will attend before booking.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

ill go depending on if im in scotland


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

i would go aslong as the rollers can handle light commercials as id love to know exactly how much extra power the remap gave me.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> i would go aslong as the rollers can handle light commercials as id love to know exactly how much extra power the remap gave me.


Graham (Grizzle) had his van on it last year so it shouldn't be a problem :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Graham (Grizzle) had his van on it last year so it shouldn't be a problem :thumb:


Where is Griz ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Where is Griz ????????????????????????????????????????????????


He was first to reply in this thread so he will be there!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Where is Griz ????????????????????????????????????????????????


He'll be hiding in a darkened room after tonights result


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

If I am not on call i would be interested in the r/r detail combo.


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Where is Griz ????????????????????????????????????????????????





S-X-I said:


> He was first to reply in this thread so he will be there!





spitfire said:


> He'll be hiding in a darkened room after tonights result


I'm here guys seems DW has a problem with me signing in so using the mrs account, emailed DW a while back still no reply or fix.

It only happens on this site i dont even get to look at DW without resetting Safari then i look as a guest then the page freezes, it happens on any computer if i try logging in so its got to be a admin not letting me on.

Ive tried signing in with my mac, the laptop, PC, iPhone, mums laptop, brothers 3 computers and a few friends so it cant be me. 

I will be there though and will use the mrs account to respond to this.

Graham


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you have prices confirmed? Will they be similar to last years?


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

"Ive tried signing in with my mac, the laptop, PC, iPhone, mums laptop, brothers 3 computers" Not good at taking hints then Graham are you  Only kidding m8 
Ricky


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

E-mail sent to Star Performance today, just waiting on a reply :thumb:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Any update on this?


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

k4ith said:


> Any update on this?


Link below :thumb: just stick your name down
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145399


----------

